# Step 7 Studentenversion?



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

Hallo, alle zusammen
gibt es Step 7 auch als Test oder Studentenversion? Weil nur für nen kleinen Test ob man von aussen über IP von CP 343-1 die SPS programmieren kommt is der kauf bisschen doll teuer.

Hab schon gesucht aber irgendwie such ich wohl auf den falschen Seiten, da gab es nix 

Vorab schon mal danke für eure antworten!

lg von der Ostsee


----------



## Martin Glarner (6 März 2005)

Hallo
Hier kannst du eine 14-tägige Trialversion gratis bestellen.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/o...b=4&guid=B92C53DF-E5E6-4095-8BAA-5483F64554CB


----------



## MatMer (7 März 2005)

Guten Morgen,
nen bekannter hat mir aber auch mal gesagt für Studentenversionen müsstem an sich wirklich von 20 Stellen bestätigen lassen das man nen Student ist.
Daher dann die Demo mal bestellen, das klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut und schnell.
Aber zu deinem Problem gab es glaube ich hier schonmal nen Thread könntest ja mal suchen nach CP 343-1 vielleicht findest du schon was im Forum.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 März 2005)

Hallo,

um etwas zu testen könen Sie auch die Demo-Version 
von ACCON-S7-PG AWL verwenden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 März 2005)

Nachtrag:

6ES7810-3CC07-0YA5

SIMATIC S7, STEP7 LITE V3.0 FLOATING LICENSE F.1 USER E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF FD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WINXPHOME/2000PROF/XPPROF, REFERENZ-HW:SIMATIC S7-300, C7, ET200S (IM151 CPU/ IM151 CPU), ET200X (BM147/CPU)

kostet 50 EUR* und der Update-Service dazu

6ES7810-3BC01-0YX2 kostet 75 EUR.

*Hat früher mal 500 EUR gekostet. Nein, es ist kein 
Druckfehler, laut Siemens wurde die letzte Null *absichtlich*
gestrichen - die 343 wird aber nicht unterstützt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*armer alex*



			
				Martin Glarner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Hier kannst du eine 14-tägige Trialversion gratis bestellen.
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/o...b=4&guid=B92C53DF-E5E6-4095-8BAA-5483F64554CB



Armer Alexander Nold, des san doch ihm seine daden!


----------



## Martin Glarner (9 März 2005)

Hallo,
Dieser Links sollte besser sein, doch wie mir scheint, hat Siemens die Bestellung der Gratis-CD storniert.
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/simatic/portal/html_00/support_tools2.htm


----------



## MatMer (10 März 2005)

Ja das mit dem umsonst hat sich geändert, so könnte man es am besten ausdrücken.
Dies ist im Katalog 10/2004 drin:

6ES7810-4CC07-0YA7

SIMATIC S7, STEP7 V5.3, DATENTRAEGER INCL. TRIAL LICENSE FUER 14 TAGE, E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF CD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN2000PROF/XPPROF, REFERENZ-HW: S7-300/400, C7

und das für nur 25€


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> 6ES7810-3CC07-0YA5
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

*geht auch alles viel billiger*

Hallo

1. Möglichkeit: Software WinSPS V3 Standard (99€, aber Vollversion)
                      ist zwar nicht Siemens, aber tuts bei einfachen Aufgaben auch

2. Möglichkeit: SIMATIC Software for Students Edition 2004 (25€ + Kopie Studentenausweis)

3. Möglichkeit: SIMATIC STEP 7 Software for Training Edition 2004 (330€ ist die Vollversion von Step7 Prof (!) kann aber nur von der FH, Betrieben bestellt werden)

Hier der Link (hoffe er funktioniert):

http://www.christiani.de/index.php/cPath/611_444_896/Software.html

oder...

http://www.wuekro.de/produkte_frame.asp


----------

